# In what priority would you purchase the 3rd party libraries and which library did you regret getting?



## Zero Music Knowledge (Jul 19, 2022)

Planning on getting as much as my budget can afford when a sale comes around.
Just wanted to know different people's opinions on all the available 3rd party libraries available for Staffpad, which one they would get or is a must and which they'd skip after having already tried them.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 19, 2022)

I’m sorry for asking, but with Staffpad shouldn’t you invest in « Some music knowledge » first ?


----------



## Zero Music Knowledge (Jul 20, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> I’m sorry for asking, but with Staffpad shouldn’t you invest in « Some music knowledge » first ?


So true, investing in that too in parallel.


----------



## MisteR (Jul 20, 2022)

The core library is good enough to get a start. But in answer to your question, they all have their merits, but Berlin Series seems to be the favorite — most realistic playback. Cinesamples sometimes has bigger discount — 50% off.


----------



## barrychab (Jul 20, 2022)

they all have their strengths and weaknesses ... there are comparisons on youtube that are worth checking out that will show you what articulations are included in each library.


----------



## ssnowe (Jul 20, 2022)

It all depends what you want to do. Initially, I was interested in finding some really nice string sounds.

I started out with Tina Guo (love the sound). Then I followed up with Berlins Strings and Berlin First Chairs. Eventually, looking to fatten up the sound I added in Berlin Brass and Berlin Woodwinds and for percussion I went with CinePerc. I did this all by listening to the StaffPad demos for each library and reading through pretty much every last comment and review in the StaffPad forum. I also listened to every demo of these libraries I could find on YouTube.

Eventually, Voxos was added as nice voice/choral library. As time, budget and sales permitted I added in Cinesamples Solo Strings to fatten out the strings (still really happy with the Berlin Strings) as well as some of the less expensive libraries to give me some more options and variety.

Everybody will have a different opinion regarding their favorite libraries. For me personally I'm really happy with choices I made.

What makes all of this interesting is when I first purchased StaffPad I absolutely hated it due to the pen input requirements (the learning curve was not great). Then, the thought of spending hundreds of dollars for additional libraries for a piece of software running on my iPad seemed ridiculous. However, as time went on I saw the light and it is now one of my favorite composition tools.


----------



## muratkayi (Jul 24, 2022)

I'd say, the string section profits the most from an add on library, regardless which one.
If you only replace the onboard strings with anything else and leave the rest of the onboard sounds untouched, any audio output will sound greatly improved.

The least obvious difference is the percussion section (and for similar reasons the harp), because those are one-shots and hard to get wrong. 

So, get strings first and enjoy. Percussion last. Everything in between based on the needs of the moment


----------



## curtisschweitzer (Jul 25, 2022)

I own almost all of the available libraries and I have found uses for everything. My default start-from-scratch template is mostly based on Berlin, with some Cinesample sprinkled in as needed (notably their 12-Horn patch, which is absolutely killer).

I also like to write extra trombone parts, so I will occasionally add solo trombones from Cinesamples and Spitfire to build up a larger bone section, or to have, say, 2 bass trombones that can play the same line in unison. 

Overall I think the Berlin stuff translates the best in my experience, but I think you can achieve great results with everything in the store.


----------



## ZenBYD (Jul 25, 2022)

well they basically picked the creme de la creme of sample libraries and put them all in the store... so there's honestly a place for everything and everyone at the table...

generally @muratkayi is on the money with get strings first... but... I hafta say percussion is still worth getting... CinePerc is insane in terms of choice... there's like typewriters and monster hits and water phones and taikos and all sorts of cool stuff that just ain't in the stock sounds.


----------



## muratkayi (Jul 26, 2022)

Yes, totally! Cineperc had me wondering if I should try to make a track just with the sounds of this library alone...)


----------



## Pseudonym (Jul 29, 2022)

On a limited budget? Since you have what amounts to a full orchestra (mostly) with the built-in samples, you might want to start with a solo strings package (violin, viola, cello) which sounds are not included in the default package. Of course, if you don't need the solo string sounds, then it's moot.


----------



## Zero Music Knowledge (Jul 29, 2022)

Thanks everyone!
So far, from reading everyone's post, when it comes to orchestra, I should prioritize the Berlin Strings and other Berlin instruments first, and for percussion, I should get Cineperc for percussion.

What about for Piano sounds, which one does everyone suggest I prioritize and which should I ignore and get last?


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 29, 2022)

Zero Music Knowledge said:


> Thanks everyone!
> So far, from reading everyone's post, when it comes to orchestra, I should prioritize the Berlin Strings and other Berlin instruments first, and for percussion, I should get Cineperc for percussion.
> 
> What about for Piano sounds, which one does everyone suggest I prioritize and which should I ignore and get last?


I think the Berlin Percussion library is the best, but the CineSamples and the Spitfire are close. I use all three of them. But for piano, there is only one choice: CinePiano.


----------



## Composer 2021 (Aug 4, 2022)

The Berlin Series is your best bet. It has everything you might need except muted brass (only on CineBrass for some reason) and the crazy stuff that comes with CinePerc. I don't have any of the Spitfires yet so I can't comment on them.

The piano is up for debate. Berlin Piano sounds extremely classical while CinePiano has a more modern and jazzy sound. Berlin Harps does not cut through the mix as well as CineHarps does. I also noticed a slight synchronization issue with Berlin Harps that will affect fast if combined with another instrument.


----------



## Uncle Peter (Aug 5, 2022)

Berlin strings just sound phenomenal on StaffPad... for minimal programming effort


----------

